# Makita DCS-520 Is it worth holding onto?



## tallguys (Aug 19, 2011)

I came across this Makita DCS520, never used, that the guy had bought years ago and put into storage. Just wondering how good (or not) of a saw it is. I've read here mostly, that it is basically a Dolmar 111 or 115 but not much else about these. Other than being an older Dolmar design is there anything else to know about?


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 19, 2011)

tallguys said:


> I came across this Makita DCS520, never used, that the guy had bought years ago and put into storage. Just wondering how good (or not) of a saw it is. I've read here mostly, that it is basically a Dolmar 111 or 115 but not much else about these. Other than being an older Dolmar design is there anything else to know about?


 
Yep, very much like a 111. Strong and well engineered.

But they are mostly cursed and do all kinds of goofy things that will cause you to have sleepless nights that will no doubt change the course of your life .... 

You need to rid yourself of this evil demon and send it to me. I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 19, 2011)

Worth holding onto full of fuel and bar oil while cutting wood


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 19, 2011)

tallguys said:


> I came across this Makita DCS520, never used, that the guy had bought years ago and put into storage. Just wondering how good (or not) of a saw it is. I've read here mostly, that it is basically a Dolmar 111 or 115 but not much else about these. Other than being an older Dolmar design is there anything else to know about?


 
Decent saw, I liked mine. There is nothing legendary about them but 30 years later a NIB saw of almost any status will find a happy owner, however unless it is a highly sought after model it will most likely not fetch big dollars. Hard to break even on most of them. If you can get a good deal on it stuff it in the closet.

First and only new saw I ever purchased, 1999 an Orchard hardware store going out of business.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions guys. Just to be clear, by "worth holding onto" I don't mean it as an investment so much as a good and solid running saw. Putting it another way, is it as good as a PS-510 or other 50cc saws in terms of reliability, power and durability. I know its not an MS260/261 or a 346XP.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 20, 2011)

It is good to use as a personal saw. Just as good as your 510


----------



## tallguys (Aug 23, 2011)

w8ye said:


> It is good to use as a personal saw. Just as good as your 510


 Thats what I was thinking. Now in the future if the CAD bug bites and I decide I don't really need two 50cc saw but thought about upsizing, which would be the one to let go? Is the older tech 520 the keeper or the newer 510?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2011)

w8ye said:


> It is good to use as a personal saw. Just as good as your 510


 
It is lighter than a PS-510, and the case is magnesium.

Another way to put it is that it is a "detuned" Dolkita 115/5200.


----------



## tallguys (Aug 24, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It is lighter than a PS-510, and the case is magnesium.
> 
> Another way to put it is that it is a "detuned" Dolkita 115/5200.


 
From what I've read you're pretty good at digging up specs on just about all saws. Would you happen to know the specs for the DCS520? Specifically the weight, power ratings and rpms.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 24, 2011)

tallguys said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Now in the future if the CAD bug bites and I decide I don't really need two 50cc saw but thought about upsizing, which would be the one to let go? Is the older tech 520 the keeper or the newer 510?



It would be wiser to keep the 510 down the road because of parts availability.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 24, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It is lighter than a PS-510, and the case is magnesium.
> 
> Another way to put it is that it is a "detuned" Dolkita 115/5200.


 
Niko, where does the 540 fit into this family???

I have one and it is very comparable to a 260, though a little heavier.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 24, 2011)

tallguys said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys. Just to be clear, by "worth holding onto" I don't mean it as an investment so much as a good and solid running saw. Putting it another way, is it as good as a PS-510 or other 50cc saws in terms of reliability, power and durability. I know its not an MS260/261 or a 346XP.


 
It is just as good as any ms260. Same generation of design. If I remember correctly the 520/115 has 52cc/3.7hp. So it should be sufficient to cut some wood. But don't worry Sawtroll will be along soon to tell us that Dolmar always exaggerated on their specifications. Although this has never been confirmed as far as I know. I have heard that Dolmar has just taken it out of their regular produktion run. That means it was popular enough to justify production up to now. 
They are beginning the last run sale with great prices at about 30% off. I would buy one if I didn't already have my Dolmar/Makita 5001(similar to the 5100).

7

edit; I just found a british site that says they only have 52cc/*3.3hp*, although the german company site states that the 115 has 3.7hp. Well who knows. 
http://www.toolstop.co.uk/makita-dcs520-52cc-2-stroke-petrol-chainsaw-45cm-p8370

http://www.dolmar.de/produkte/product/4478/index.html


----------



## fredmc (Aug 24, 2011)

*dolmar 115*

I have a ported dolmar 115 that I LOVE.

Get the saw they're awesome.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 24, 2011)

7sleeper said:


> It is just as good as any ms260. Same generation of design. If I remember correctly the 520/115 has 52cc/3.7hp. So it should be sufficient to cut some wood. But don't worry Sawtroll will be along soon to tell us that Dolmar always exaggerated on their specifications. Although this has never been confirmed as far as I know. I have heard that Dolmar has just taken it out of their regular produktion run. That means it was popular enough to justify production up to now.
> They are beginning the last run sale with great prices at about 30% off. I would buy one if I didn't already have my Dolmar/Makita 5001(similar to the 5100).
> 
> 7


 
Weights, not power is where the exaggerations generally take place.....actually, virtually all weights are optimistic.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 24, 2011)

The Dolmar 111 is the same as the 115 with the difference being the Bar length, the design of the clutch, and the decal on the clutch cover. The P&C and Carbs are interchangeable.


This is my 111 which now sports a 18" X .325 B&C


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

fredmc said:


> *dolmar 115*
> 
> I have a ported dolmar 115 that I LOVE.
> 
> Get the saw they're awesome.


How do you port it. I thought 5200i is tuned anyway


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> How do you port it. I thought 5200i is tuned anyway



You might want to research what porting actually is. Countless threads on this site related to porting various saws. The 5200i/115i is not "tuned" - it has a different piston and cylinder than the 520i/111i. 5200i is closed port, 520i is open port. You can search that here as well if you don't know the difference between the two designs.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> You might want to research what porting actually is. Countless threads on this site related to porting various saws. The 5200i/115i is not "tuned" - it has a different piston and cylinder than the 520i/111i. 5200i is closed port, 520i is open port. You can search that here as well if you don't know the difference between the two designs.


You know what you on about so can you help me? I have a obtained a dcs 4300i but the cylinder is not original is is open port and bore of 44mm which makita say is off a 5200i but it's open port


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

5200i and 520i are both 44mm bore. Someone has "upgraded" your saw to 52cc open port with a cylinder and piston from a 520i. The 4300i and the 5200i share the same lower end assembly, and the piston and cylinder assemblies are interchangeable between the two models.


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

The DCS430i, 4300i, 520i, and 5200i are all the same saw, with the only differences being various piston/cylinder configurations.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

That's helpful thanks. I need a new piston so is it specific as some have holes through an some don't?


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Also is it a good saw it cost me £50


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

If you are sure your cylinder is the open port design, your new piston should be the full skirt or closed design. I have read here that you can use an open/window type piston on open port cylinders, but I don't know that to be fact. Maybe someone else here can confirm that.

If you in fact have a closed port cylinder, you can only use the open/window type piston.


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Also, when you get your saw running, you may want to upgrade the clutch. Your 4300i may have the 2-shoe design clutch, which is inferior to the upgraded 3 shoe design. The 3 shoe clutches are readily available.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

3 shoe is here luckily


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Deffo open port. But is it worth £56 repair thanks


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Yep open port. I would repair it,but I like these sawsIf all it needs is a piston, then you will have a very good quality saw once it is repaired, and less than 120 into it! Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Giles (Mar 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> You might want to research what porting actually is. Countless threads on this site related to porting various saws. The 5200i/115i is not "tuned" - it has a different piston and cylinder than the 520i/111i. 5200i is closed port, 520i is open port. You can search that here as well if you don't know the difference between the two designs.


I have Dolmar 115 --Dolmar 111 -Makita DCS540--Makita DCS520.
You are correct in your description. My favorite is the 115, Fantastic Professional grade chainsaw. One reason I like the Makita/Dolmar is that they start with ONE or TWO pulls!


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

All good news then. So I deffo need a closed piston? Thank for the info guys


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> All good news then. So I deffo need a closed piston? Thank for the info guys


 Well, like I said, I have read that the open/window type piston will work. If you can find a full skirt piston for the same price, I would use that and be safe.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

OK will do thanks


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Come back and post some pics once you get her back together!


----------



## Giles (Mar 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Well, like I said, I have read that the open/window type piston will work. If you can find a full skirt piston for the same price, I would use that and be safe.


I would definitely use a full skirt piston in an open port engine. Sure, ported piston will work, but you need full skirt so the piston to cylinder contact is greater--when piston is down.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

OK will put pics on when done. May need a smaller bar and chain for my needs it came with an archer 20" which are apparently crap so any recommendations I'm thinking 16 or 18


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Bar/chain combos are a whole other discussion lol. From a personal use perspective, I find the 16" bar on my Stihl feels very nimble when compared to the 18" bars on my Makitas.


----------



## mgr (Mar 17, 2017)

Search for a dolmar 111/ ps 52 piston and you find the full circle piston. Most aftermarket pistons are window design.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

If I go 16" would it be OK on a 50cc as less chain drag may overrev??


----------



## Giles (Mar 17, 2017)

mgr said:


> Search for a dolmar 111/ ps 52 piston and you find the full circle piston. Most aftermarket pistons are window design.


In a pinch--I have cut windows in solid pistons--but I have the tools to accomplish this.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Are meteor piston any good?


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> If I go 16" would it be OK on a 50cc as less chain drag may overrev??



The coil on your saw should be limited so it can't over-rev. Going with a 16" bar will have little affect on WOT RPMs, carb adjustment is the deciding factor mostly. Lot's of tuning info on here.


----------



## Giles (Mar 17, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> Are meteor piston any good?


I have used a few. May not be as good as OEM buy Havent had a problem yet.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi guys I can't find a non window full skirt piston


----------



## mgr (Mar 17, 2017)

Aip pistons made a full circle. 
Meteor is a window design. Order OEM or a meteor.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

I found one called golf are they ok I can't put picture on


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Here ya go...

https://store.chainsawr.com/products/dolmar-111-chainsaw-piston-assembly-44mm-do0008-box-h


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Postage to UK is high 58 dollars in total


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Maybe this??

https://www.amazon.fr/Piston-complet-DOLMAR-020132111-027132050/dp/B01M0B6G8V


----------



## mgr (Mar 17, 2017)

Try gardenhirespire


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

It looks like Dolmar is selling the windowed piston as a direct replacement for the full skirt 520/111. Here is a link showing the proper Dolmar part number and a pic of the actual part.

https://lasiogrod-online.pl/pl/p/Tlok-kpl.-Makita-DCS5205200-Dolmar-111115-027132050/212


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

That's perfect but they will not post to UK which is weird


----------



## mgr (Mar 17, 2017)

That s why meteor sells a windowd piston as replacement. The cheap aip you find for 10€ is a full circle. 

Oem or meteor and you are good to go.


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

mgr said:


> That s why meteor sells a windowd piston as replacement. The cheap aip you find for 10€ is a full circle.
> 
> Oem or meteor and you are good to go.



Looks like this is the way to go then...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meteor-pi...025134?hash=item2812700d2e:g:u2wAAOSwQYZWx45f


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Even cheaper here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Piston-Ki...hash=item27da905635:m:mtzom8L6vB7bcNIl2oSRkhw


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks guys will let you know how I get on


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Even cheaper here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Piston-Ki...hash=item27da905635:m:mtzom8L6vB7bcNIl2oSRkhw


That one has a twin ring does that make a difference?


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Some guys will just install the top ring. I would work on the seller in Poland and see if you can get the oem kit first.


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

Try here: http://www.boerger-forsttechnik.de/...orsaege-111---115---Ersatz-Kolben--44-mm.html


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

Cheers cj lol which is the oem one


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

The one in Poland is definitely oem. The one in Germany looks to be oem but i can't read German and they don't show the Dolmar box/label, so could be aftermarket with single ring. The price is right - if you can't get the one from Poland, I would call the seller in Germany and find out if oem.


----------



## mgr (Mar 17, 2017)

Germany is also a aftermarket piston. No Dolmar dealers in the UK?


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Some guys will just install the top ring. I would work on the seller in Poland and see if you can get the oem kit first.


OK but why not use both?


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

I would think more drag in the cylinder with little gain in effective compression.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> I would think more drag in the cylinder with little gain in effective compression.


Good point. Twice drag with probably only about 10% gain on compression.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

I've heard doin exhaust mods are good . How do you mod a little box?


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 17, 2017)

The air filter was really bad dunno how it breathed


----------



## Sepia (Mar 17, 2017)

The air filters for these saws are expensive. I have yet to find a cheap replacement for them anywhere. Here in Canada it is pretty close to $50cdn by the time you pay shipping.

I am working on a muffler mod for these saws right now. I haven't decided on the final design yet. For me it will be a compromise between noise and performance. In some places in Europe the mufflers came from the factory with an open pipe style exhaust port on the muffler. My saws have the more restrictive hood style with removable screen. If I come up with a mod that I am happy with I will post it in the "Chainsaw" forum.


----------



## mgr (Mar 18, 2017)

Partnr for piston 027132050
Oem piston arround 100€.


----------



## mgr (Mar 18, 2017)

https://www.partshopdirect.co.uk/makita-piston-assy-p027132050/


----------



## Sepia (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow, that's almost $200 Canadian Dollars just for a piston!


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 18, 2017)

I've ordered the meteor from Athens under £30 including post . Result!


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi guys I had a thought and just typed 44mm piston into flea bay and got a result for one suitable for husky would any 44mm fit as long as same main dimensions?


----------



## Sepia (Mar 20, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> Hi guys I had a thought and just typed 44mm piston into flea bay and got a result for one suitable for husky would any 44mm fit as long as same main dimensions?



Probably not. You would have to check pin diameter, pin-to-top of piston height, and skirt length and width. If they happen to all be the same, possibly it would work.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 20, 2017)

Just been given a ryobi rcs 3535 with a chewed starter pulley . Can find a replacement for less than £15 for a piddle piece of plastic. Saw is all good but for this


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 25, 2017)

As promised and requested a few pics of my 4300i now 5200i running really sweet . New bar and chain in pipeline now it alive. Thanks for all advice guys think I will keep this saw its awesome


----------



## Sepia (Mar 25, 2017)

Good job! Not sure if you can get it there, but Rust-Oleum Gloss Lagoon Blue aerosol paint is a close match to Makita blue if you want to paint your cover.
https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-2...sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=gloss+lagoon+blue+paint


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 25, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Good job! Not sure if you can get it there, but Rust-Oleum Gloss Lagoon Blue aerosol paint is a close match to Makita blue if you want to paint your cover.
> https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-2...sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=gloss+lagoon+blue+paint


Cheers


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 25, 2017)

Can't get that colour in UK it seems but im kinda ok with how it is. Few miles or kilometers for you on its clock & has bit of wear n tear but still willing. Thanks again guys. On another note I've never actually used one but it has my full respect and will be bit warsy 1st cut on Monday


----------



## Sepia (Mar 25, 2017)

Good luck on Monday and yes be careful! If you haven't used a chainsaw before, a chainsaw course is a very worthwhile investment of your time, and they are usually reasonably priced.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 30, 2017)

Did ok on Monday just 3 small trees to chop up. Saw is great after a tune but should it keep getting build up of oily crud from here it's a strip down just to clear it . Any advice welcome.


----------



## Sepia (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like it might be weeping fuel - especially when you tip the saw on it's side. Fill the fuel tank, pull off that foam ring, plug the fuel line, and tip the saw on it's side. Watch for any weeping around the fuel line where it enters the tank. Move the fuel line slightly back and forth to simulate vibrations from the saw.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 30, 2017)

Is this just a breather


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 30, 2017)

This gasket may have failed


----------



## Sepia (Mar 30, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> Is this just a breather


Yes, there is a little valve under that foam. If it is leaking there you will see it when you fill your tank and test your fuel line.


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 30, 2017)

Fuel line ok but put it on its side and fuel weeps out of breather especially when on its side to work on chain side


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 30, 2017)

Davidnewham said:


> Did ok on Monday just 3 small trees to chop up. Saw is great after a tune but should it keep getting build up of oily crud from here it's a strip down just to clear it . Any advice welcome. View attachment 569051


Look's like your chain could need a proper sharpening. 

7


----------



## Davidnewham (Mar 30, 2017)

Lol it does especially after Monday caught a bit of concrete killed chain.


----------

